# Free Beer And Mates



## geneabovill (10/9/12)

A quote from my mate upon tasting my first AG batch; an APA: "It's like the flavour of a James Squire... Only more of it. I reckon it's better."
The influence of drinking a mate's free beer? Probably.
Still nice to hear though.
I wanna hear what yer mates say about your brews. Go!


----------



## Nossil (10/9/12)

Reading the topic on this thread I thought you were giving away free beer....and your mates. 


My friends tend to say "This is the best brew you've done so far!" 
Quickly followed by "Pour us another one."

You know the saying: Free beer always taste the best!

edit:gramarrrr


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/9/12)

"smells like a ballbag"


----------



## geneabovill (10/9/12)

If I gave you my mates, who would help me consume all this beer? Wait, here, you can have them all.


----------



## DU99 (10/9/12)

small majority of people i offer to,say "what home brew"and decline.they would rather drink megaswill.where i work their's a couple of fellow brewer's and we swap a bottle or 2


----------



## Wal05 (10/9/12)

It's bloody hard to pick what they are going to like and not like. I had my brother around on the weekend and gave him a few to try, some of them are getting some age on them and getting quite nice. To my surprise though, the one he liked and continued to drink was the Coopers Sparkling Ale (ROTM from a little while ago), it had only been in the bottle 2 weeks!!! :huh:


----------



## geneabovill (10/9/12)

DU99 said:


> small majority of people i offer to,say "what home brew"and decline.they would rather drink megaswill.where i work their's a couple of fellow brewer's and we swap a bottle or 2



Solution: get new mates.


----------



## ash2 (10/9/12)

No have no mates to share my brews with & all my acquaintance just like drinking the soppy water sold in most pubs :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nick JD (10/9/12)

My Imperial IPAs are worth it just to watch mates' faces. Boo YAH! That's a farkin beer, ya poofta!


----------



## DU99 (10/9/12)

we are better off keeping it for ourselves. :icon_drunk:


----------



## geneabovill (10/9/12)

Russian Imperial Stout tends to turn people free beer too. Wussbags.


----------



## Baulko Brewer (10/9/12)

I had my youngest daughters 5th birthday yesterday. Had a couple of the dad's come over (some of whom I have never met).

Take them into the brew cave and sample up a pilsner. They have a nervous trepidation about the "home brew" until their lips touched the nectar.

How many of them were pouring their 2nd, 3rd and 4th glasses by them selves. Couldnt get rid of one of them by the end of the party :icon_cheers:


----------



## poppa joe (10/9/12)

At my Hot Rod Club meeting I bought a friend of mine a Hahn beer.
He complained said he only drinks VB....AAARRRRGGGGHHHH.....
pj


----------



## kelbygreen (10/9/12)

dont have many friends so thats good as I got it all set just for myself without having other people drinking it.


----------



## Ironsides (10/9/12)

I usually get told, "yeah that tastes alright". The real test is whether they have another one... but that might be the free beer thing taking effect.


----------



## Spork (10/9/12)

"You need a new 'fridge, this isn't cold enough. Fhark, it's tasty though..."


----------



## Crusty (10/9/12)

I've had a few mega swill drinkers say that my beer is really good, heaps better than what they are drinking but continue to drink the bottle shop beers. They don't stop at one at my place though, they always ask for more. I had a hard core K&K friend over last week & he said the beers tasted fantastic & asked how he could go about making it the same way. He gave his Dad one, a true blue K&K home brewer & he didn't like it. He reckons it tasted home brewish....................WTF! 
Never had it called that before.


----------



## geneabovill (10/9/12)

Home brewish: good, I reckon.


----------



## Phoney (10/9/12)

It always amazes me when megaswill mates comment on how hoppy a beer is. Even when I've given them a 25 IBU malt driven english pale ale that I reckon has minimal aroma :lol:


----------



## Thommo (10/9/12)

Most of my mates down my beer without swallowing...but still feel the need to comment unfavourably on a 7% K&K honey beer failure I made in 1997.

That's why we call them mates I guess...


----------



## geneabovill (10/9/12)

phoneyhuh said:


> It always amazes me when megaswill mates comment on how hoppy a beer is. Even when I've given them a 25 IBU malt driven english pale ale that I reckon has minimal aroma :lol:



The difference is that ACTUAL hops we use as opposed to the hop extract that you find in vaginal backwash and it's ilk.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (10/9/12)

geneabovill said:


> vaginal backwash



The name of my next brew
BBB


----------



## Nibbo (10/9/12)

We had a baby boy 3 weeks ago and I had a head wetting a few nights later...round at home drinking home brew on tap...the boys enjoyed it well enough to polish off a keg and then some...lucky a couple off them left some off the shelf beers for payment...the others are tightwads...i also have a couple of mates who also brew different drinks who appreciate home brew...
i still tell them to give me their honest opinion as most of the time its "thats a tasty beer"...they can't all be that tasty can they?


----------



## Cocko (10/9/12)

Nibbo said:


> ...they can't all be that tasty can they?



Using _that_ mash tun they can !!  

Grats on the little'lin!


----------



## manticle (10/9/12)

Other brewers are far more critical than non brewers I give beer to.

I get text messages from blokes at work to whom I give beer as they are drinking them.

Everything from 'your beer is fkn great' 

to 

'drinking it now. Sharing it with X. Really nice flavour, very smooth'

to 

'how much for a dozen longnecks?' 

to 

'would happily have paid money for that'. 

I usually give beer to people I think they will enjoy - no point pushing a belgian dark strong on the guy who thinks all beer should be wee yellow but I have given regular coopers drinkers my Belgian Grand Cru thingamajig (strong pale beer in the style of Hoegaarden grand cru) and pale only beer drinkers a copper coloured altbier.

What do other brewers say?

'Hmm, I can smell a hint of diacetyl as it warms up. Maybe a touch of 4-vinyl guaiacol phenolic as well. Did you do a ferulic acid rest?'

Brewers. Who needs 'em?


----------



## Nibbo (10/9/12)

Cheers cocko...
The ol rig has been serving me well...i'm look'n forward to the day when the little man can be brew'n for his old man when i'm old and decrepid...
Seriously though...i enjoy my beer and I do enjoy hearing how my mates struggle to drink mega swill after a session on my beers...


----------



## donburke (10/9/12)

Nibbo said:


> We had a baby boy 3 weeks ago and I had a head wetting a few nights later...round at home drinking home brew on tap...the boys enjoyed it well enough to polish off a keg and then some...lucky a couple off them left some off the shelf beers for payment...the others are tightwads...i also have a couple of mates who also brew different drinks who appreciate home brew...
> i still tell them to give me their honest opinion as most of the time its "thats a tasty beer"...they can't all be that tasty can they?




let me understand this ...

you *invite friends to your home* to celebrate and share with you one of the most joyous moments of your life, and you call them "tightwads" for not bringing their own beer, and count yourself lucky that some left some bought beer as "payment"

things are so different where i come from


----------



## Nick JD (10/9/12)

I had a 19L keg (filled to 16L) drained by a mate staying for a while from Bahrain (chef for Gulf Air). 

Triple Noble Pilsner. 100% Wey Pils with Hallertau/Saaz/Tettnang to 30 IBUs and WY2000. 

I got about 5 glasses of it.


----------



## Nibbo (10/9/12)

Sorry if I offended you...down here my mates and I like to hang crap on each other in a funny way...also I forgot to add ''ha ha'' to the end of the tightwad comment...my phones a pain to use at the best of times...
Now back on topic...


----------



## yum beer (10/9/12)

Dont have a lot of mates but those I do have mostly brew....
My brother always samples a few when he visits and reckons I'm "a ******* genius".
Sister in laws hubby wont touch anything but the home brew when he visits and always takes a carton home, as does the FIL.
Brother in law's - 3 thereof - turn up for sons 18th with cartons of Peroni and Summer Blight, I offer them a home brew to try,
pils, double decoction, saaz to die for....no way not drinking home brew....I says **** You, drink the shit you bought then and pours another for me, the brother and sil's hubby.

Nibbo....love the cheech and chong reference, spat coffee all over puter screen...


----------



## scooter_59 (10/9/12)

I don't have many friends but they keep asking for more . I met a young bloke from Munich when the missus and I went to Eildon for easter . She mentions that I home brew . So the following week he rocks up expecting to see how a beer is made and shit himself when he saw the herms rig . I said to him nah mate your brewing in this esky mash tun and boil kettle . Anyway once I started the hop addition I said its time for a beer . All I had on tap was an American wheetie , well he took one sniff and retorted "this takes me back to Munich " . Now thats what I call a good beer.



Ceers
Mike


P.S. He has moved to the dark side .


----------



## petesbrew (10/9/12)

Had my daughter's 6th birthday party on the weekend for the rello's. Had a London Ale ready to go, amongst others.
My wife mentioned later she saw her brother take a sip, take a gulp, then turn to his wife and ask her to drive home. :beer:


----------



## Superoo (11/9/12)

At my daughters 21st in Jan this year I had 2 kegs of DSGA on tap, and big heaps of factory acid in eskies. 
My nephews and other young blokes had the choice to drink pretty well anything free, but chose to drain my 2 kegs first. 

My mates love it, but are too lazy to make their own, so i dont overdo supplying it. 

Happy to fill uP anyone who genuinely likes it though.


----------



## QldKev (11/9/12)

One of my more recent mates, drinking my house APA. _"That's pretty good, do you think you could make Tooheys ew (aka new)"_

my reply _"Sorry mate, no matter how much I try I just can't make shit beer"_


----------



## yum beer (11/9/12)

Nice Kev, Nice.


----------



## geneabovill (11/9/12)

QldKev said:


> my reply _"Sorry mate, no matter how much I try I just can't make shit beer"_



I've got oodles of a KnK that tastes horrible that I reserve for people who whine about my good beers. Solves two problems: I get my bottles back, and I'm not wasting beer.


----------



## pcmfisher (11/9/12)

Any reason this is in the All Grain section?
Can't you serve your mates K&K?


----------



## Jazzafish (11/9/12)

QldKev said:


> One of my more recent mates, drinking my house APA. _"That's pretty good, do you think you could make Tooheys ew (aka new)"_
> 
> my reply _"Sorry mate, no matter how much I try I just can't make shit beer"_



Ha Ha Ha! Awesome... Will reuse that one!

FWIW, people will always tell you they like your beer if it is drinkable. How much homebrewers/friends truly like it is often proportional to how much they drink... I like the brewing process more than the rewards, so mates/family can drink as much as they like within reason.

If you've been mates with them long enough they know not to bother bringing megaswill or ask you to take something/make something suitable for a gathering... That is of course they haven't followed your lead and started brewing for themselves.


----------



## Edak (11/9/12)

Jazzafish said:


> That is of course they haven't followed your lead and started brewing for themselves.


Ah but that only applies if they aren't brewing crap simply because it is cheaper than buying megaswill. 

Seriously, all of my mates will ask for my beer. If for some reason I run out (like I did recently when spending all my time and effort building a new rig) and offer them a store bought beer then they turn up their nose and ask me where my stash is..


----------



## Snow (11/9/12)

Went to the kids' end of season breakup party on Sunday. took some homebrews and got funny looks. then they started asking questions... One bloke in particular wouldn't let up - how do you make it? What temp do you ferment? where do you get yeast from? How does the alcohol get in? Why is stout black and lager is yellow? Do your bottles explode? On and on and on. He even asked what do hops taste like, and I kid you not.... I offered him one of my beers so he could taste some hops, and he replies " nah mate I'm good with the goldies - I don't drink that stuff". I nearly fell over! FFS TUCK YOUR SKIRT BETWEEN YOUR LEGS AND HAVE A FU&%ING TASTE YOU NOB!


----------



## petesbrew (11/9/12)

Snow said:


> Went to the kids' end of season breakup party on Sunday. took some homebrews and got funny looks. then they started asking questions... One bloke in particular wouldn't let up - how do you make it? What temp do you ferment? where do you get yeast from? How does the alcohol get in? Why is stout black and lager is yellow? Do your bottles explode? On and on and on. He even asked what do hops taste like, and I kid you not.... I offered him one of my beers so he could taste some hops, and he replies " nah mate I'm good with the goldies - I don't drink that stuff". I nearly fell over! FFS TUCK YOUR SKIRT BETWEEN YOUR LEGS AND HAVE A FU&%ING TASTE YOU NOB!


Hahahaha, Love it.
Just when you think you've got a convert.


----------



## kelbygreen (11/9/12)

I found all people that always drink the one beer will never even consider trying a home brew, Where you get people that drink coopers and james squires that dont mind a half decent beer will. Then you get the cheap bastards that will drink hot VB out of a cigarette ash tray as its free


----------



## sama (11/9/12)

manticle said:


> 'Hmm, I can smell a hint of diacetyl as it warms up. Maybe a touch of 4-vinyl guaiacol phenolic as well. Did you do a ferulic acid rest?'
> 
> Brewers. Who needs 'em?



hahha great comment.


----------



## tipsy (11/9/12)

phoneyhuh said:


> It always amazes me when megaswill mates comment on how hoppy a beer is. Even when I've given them a 25 IBU malt driven english pale ale that I reckon has minimal aroma :lol:



When I first started dry hopping with Cascade one of my mates turned his nose up after tasting it and said "I dont like flowers in me beer" Then he went back to his VB.


----------



## DU99 (11/9/12)

Telle'm its a New Vb,only person i have made batch for was my son-in-law.was smurto's gold


----------

